# Best Player to Wear #26?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

_NOTE: You are voting for which player was the best at the time they were wearing the number, NOT for their entire career (assuming they wore more than one number)._

*Kyle Korver - Philadelphia 76ers (04, 05, 06, 07, 08), Utah Jazz (08, 09, 10), Chicago Bulls (11, 12), Atlanta Hawks (13)*
*Other (Please Specify)*

*00/0 - Robert Parish
1 - Tracy McGrady
2 - Moses Malone
3 - Dwyane Wade
4 - Chris Webber
5 - Jason Kidd
6 - Bill Russell
7 - Kevin Johnson
8 - Kobe Bryant
9 - Bob Pettit
10 - Walt Frazier
11 - Isiah Thomas
12 - John Stockton
13 - Wilt Chamberlain
14 - Oscar Robertson
15 - Hal Greer
16 - Pau Gasol
17 - John Havlicek
18 - Dave Cowens
19 - Willis Reed
20 - Gary Payton
21 - Tim Duncan
22 - Elgin Baylor
23 - Michael Jordan
24 - Rick Barry
25 - Gail Goodrich*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Best Player to wear #26?*

Seriously. That's it. There's only been 41 players or something close to that that have worn this number. Korver is the best of the bunch.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Best Player to wear #26?*

I see now why Korver chose #26. Now he can be the best in some facet.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Best Player to wear #26?*

I'm sad I dropped him in fantasy at the beginning of the year. Jamel's rise wouldn't have happened without him, I don't think.

Should probably just move on. Three votes is plenty.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Best Player to wear #26?*

#27 might be even worse.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Best Player to wear #26?*



King Joseus said:


> I'm sad I dropped him in fantasy at the beginning of the year. Jamel's rise wouldn't have happened without him, I don't think.
> 
> Should probably just move on. Three votes is plenty.


I picked him and Larry Sanders off the free agent list and those have been two of my top 6 players.

Shrewd free agent signings is what lead to my rise, because outside of Sessions and Deng I sucked in the draft.

My vote here goes to Hollywood Robinson.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Best Player to wear #26?*

numbers in which a ref cant use two hands for foul calls are going to have very few good players, may as well skip right to #'s 30-35


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Best Player to wear #26?*

27, 28 and 29 are laughable as to how bad they are. Very interesting that nobody wears those numbers. Less than 30 players in NBA history have worn 28 and 29.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: Best Player to wear #26?*

I still wanna know how Tracy McGrady beat Derek Rose for best player to wear #1?


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Best Player to wear #26?*

Can I vote for nobody?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Best Player to wear #26?*

This is where this poll series gets really interesting to me. You never think so few players wear certain numbers, particularly ones low enough to be in the 20s. I'm sure the upper 30s will be dreadful too. Most of the latter halves of number "decades" will be sparsely populated, due to the college numbering rules.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Best Player to wear #26?*



jaw2929 said:


> I still wanna know how Tracy McGrady beat Derek Rose for best player to wear #1?


Because Derrick Rose has less than four full seasons of playing under his belt. McGrady already has a career with legendary moments defined. It would be stupid for Rose to beat him.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Best Player to wear #26?*

Let's say Rose retired today due to his injury. He should be the first MVP ever to not make the hall of fame.


----------

